# CA glue for crankbait lips



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I was just curious if any of you have tried or do use a CA type glue to install your lips and what your overall opinions are of it I'm thinking about switching to it they make a low viscosity formula which is thick found two different brands Titebond and satellite city glue 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Chad look at the zap line, they make 3 speeds. witch you can get a kicker spray for it to speed up the slower one, I use to built and fly rc and used it alot, strong stuff but also brittle, cant say how water proof it is, but myself I wouldnt use it for lips jmo. with epoxy the longer the cure time the stronger it is and will also penetrate the wood for a better bond.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Rick don't want them to be brittle I'm using PVC type material for blanks so its a newer type thing for me instead of wood easier to work with though in my opinion


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

IMO epoxy is the better choice. Not sure ca glue would be totally waterproof and most ca glues get brittle. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

2 Ton Epoxy is the way to go.....Set with super glue then 2Ton the rest.


----------

